# Anyone in Scottsdale AZ 7/5?



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll be in the hot-box of Scottsdale July 4-6.
Anyone interested in herfing July 5?

Sound off! :ss


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Heck NO! We're going to be heading north. 3 day weekend on the rim east of Payson. Yay!

We camped last weekend near Flagstaff. Highs around 85 and it was hell driving back to Phoenix. Literally -- 85 to 112 degrees in 2 hours. Thank goodness for A/C.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

I am in Ahwatukee, where you wanting to herf? What place?


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doesn't really matter to me.
The only places I know are in Scottsdale (Cigar King & Graycliffs),
but I'm game for just about anywhere in the Valley.
My mate will be shopping at Scottsdale Fashion Square all or most of the day, & I sure don't want to be stuck being her sherpa-boy.

Got a place in mind? Let me know where.:cb


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, it's set - 
kgoings & I are meeting in Mesa at Big Sticks Fine Cigars 
(1017 N. Dobson, Riverview Mall) on Saturday 7/5 at 1:00 p.m. - 
Anyone care to join us?


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I too shall be at Big Sticks.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

MithShrike said:


> I too shall be at Big Sticks.


Sweet!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Don't forget the pics!


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Had some good times yesterday. DOHCtorJT, smokin5, extrmblzr1 and myself were there plus the Queen Bitch, and extrmblzr1's 3rd cousin David.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeppers, a good time was had by all!

I just got home a bit ago, so I haven't downloaded the camera yet, but will do so later. 
Had a bunch o'smoked stogies & then WAY too much smoked meat.
We herfed for about 4 hours at Big Sticks Fine Cigars, then when the QB joined us (my dear mate back from hitting the malls), 5 of us hit Dave's Famous BBQ for a garbage can lid filled with ribs, chicken, brisket & sides. Then another rack of ribs & pound of brisket for good measure.

Muchas Muchas Gracias to MithShrike for the 30-year-old Habanos Torres box-press & to extrmblzr1 for the 15-year-old HT perfecto!:ss
And kudos to DOHctorJT for the fine assemblage of stogies, as well!

It's difficult to get the Phoenix/Valley gorillas together, but those who show up do it in style. 
Thanks again for your warm generosity & company.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

OK, a couple of pics were acceptable for posting, so here goes:









DOHctorJT, MithShrike, Dave (witness protection program), & extrmblzr1









DOHctorJT, smokin5 & MithShrike

Thanks again for a most enjoyable afternoon.
Next time in Prescott, where the weather doesn't try to kill you!:ss


----------

